# Inhumanly killing of pigeons



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

Hi all, its been past 2 months i am very disturbed after noticing a trap in most of the train stations in my city. They put lots of seeds to lure pigeons, then once they are trapped, they are left without food and water until they die in those cages, or in some cases company comes and put them in box, close the lid and suffocate them. I am trying to fight this cruelty and i am asking help to sign the petition.
petition link >>> Sign the Petition


----------



## Selphiechen (Aug 6, 2021)

Pfff... Signed, I hope it helps 😞


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Also signed it.


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

Selphiechen said:


> Pfff... Signed, I hope it helps 😞


Thank u


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

cwebster said:


> Also signed it.


Thank u


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

I signed and shared it.


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Signed, I hope it will help


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

Zumii said:


> Signed, I hope it will help


Thank you


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Zahraa said:


> Thank you


BUT didn't get any email to confirm the signature, that's weird? It said you should confirm it.


----------



## Hania41806 (Oct 21, 2020)

This is horrible. I don't understand why people do this. Sure, there's a lot, maybe too many, pigeons; but trapping them and letting them starve? Snap traps or hired hunters would be a lot more humane. Quick and painless, dead before they know what happened. Every day I'm reminded of how cruel people can be.


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

Zahraa said:


> Hi all, its been past 2 months i am very disturbed after noticing a trap in most of the train stations in my city. They put lots of seeds to lure pigeons, then once they are trapped, they are left without food and water until they die in those cages, or in some cases company comes and put them in box, close the lid and suffocate them. I am trying to fight this cruelty and i am asking help to sign the petition.
> petition link >>> Sign the Petition
> View attachment 98542


Remove the cages if you can rapidly. Humans are sickening. Death to the ass holes doing this!!! See if you can get rid of cages.


----------



## justgotpidgeons (Mar 23, 2021)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Remove the cages if you can rapidly. Humans are sickening. Death to the ass holes doing this!!! See if you can get rid of cages.





FITANDCHIC said:


> Remove the cages if you can rapidly. Humans are sickening. Death to the ass holes doing this!!! See if you can get rid of cages.


----------



## justgotpidgeons (Mar 23, 2021)

my bad, but I signed


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

Zumii said:


> BUT didn't get any email to confirm the signature, that's weird? It said you should confirm it.


 What u mean?


----------



## Zumii (Apr 28, 2021)

Zahraa said:


> What u mean?


When you sign it, it says you should confirm your signature with link send in email. There was no email send.


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

FITANDCHIC said:


> Remove the cages if you can rapidly. Humans are sickening. Death to the ass holes doing this!!! See if you can get rid of cages.


They are places on roof of stations with no access to public and it can be seen when traveling in train. Every morning I witness this cruelty and makes me sick


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

Zumii said:


> When you sign it, it says you should confirm your signature with link send in email. There was no email send.


Oh that’s odd it shouldn’t say that


----------



## FITANDCHIC (Nov 20, 2020)

ARE YOU ABLE TO REMOVE CAGES? IM AWARE THIS CAN BE EXTREME MEASURE BUT.....PERHAPS A STRONG PERSON CAN GO W YOU TO DO THIS..


----------



## Zahraa (Sep 1, 2021)

FITANDCHIC said:


> ARE YOU ABLE TO REMOVE CAGES? IM AWARE THIS CAN BE EXTREME MEASURE BUT.....PERHAPS A STRONG PERSON CAN GO W YOU TO DO THIS..


No one has access there except skytrain workers, in one station it has possibilities with lather but it can lead to breaching and jail time or charge because its train property


----------

